
Show HN: Roughviz.js – Sketchy, hand-drawn style charts for the browser - jwilber
https://github.com/jwilber/roughViz
======
jwilber
Author here: I actually wrote this library for a skateboard magazine - we
wanted charts to feel fun & un-intimidating but still informative. Some
alternatives exist (Semiotic for React and a plug-in for chart.js), but
nothing as a standalone, super simple javascript library. I made this to allow
the non-coders at the mag to easily ideate and play with representing the data
as well as the chart's aesthetic.

